# 10 minute Magnet mount for Indicator



## hvontres (Apr 27, 2014)

I have been wanting a magnet back indicator similar to the one Abom uses on his lathe. While puttering in the garage tonight, I got an idea on how to make one. I used an old Hard drive magnet and drilled and tapped a 1/4-20 hole through the back. The hole on my old Starret 1" indicator is right around 1/4 inch so the fit is pretty snug. I put a 1/4-20 setscrew through and used a hex nut to tighten up the indicator. Why didn't I use a regular scew you ask? I didn't have one laying around but I have a couple of setscrews left over from rebuilting the cross slide and compound on the lathe.

Here are some pictures:


----------



## darkzero (Apr 27, 2014)

Great idea & nice way to put those to good use. I still have a bunch of them stuck on my minifridge.

I have the same ones that Adam uses also & also prefer them over the Starrett & Mitu ones for the same reason he does. However over time the pressed on threaded post comes loose from the plastic back. I just tapped a hole so now it's held on by a screw, can't come loose anymore. I tried epoxy first but it eventually got loose again. Once that's fixed they work great.


----------



## echesak (Apr 27, 2014)

I like it.  Getting the magnets is one of my favorite things to do with old hard drives.

Thanks for the idea.

Eric


----------



## RCKnipstein (Apr 27, 2014)

I've been busy in my shop, but haven't forgot about you. I'm sure I'll have things come up I will need help with.


----------

